# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Neon tetra swimming with head down?

## genes

2 of my neon tetras are swimming with their heads down. Its like their tails are getting buoyant, making their end float upwards and they are always trying to dive downwards. Non of my cardinals, black neons are doing that. Neon tetra disease?

----------


## benny

Most likely to be swim bladder disease. Interpet has medication for this, but if 2 neon tetra costs 60 cents and the medicine cost S$6.60.....

Cheers,

----------


## genes

Yeah, i agree with you benny, but what are the causes of this disease? Are other fishes susceptible to this disease as well? Coz i have been keeping them for 2 mths now, non of the other fishes showed this symptons except the neons.

----------


## genes

I just answered my questions with this link 
http://www.hv3.7h.com/Swim%20Bladder%20Disease.html

I only feed my fishes once a day or every 2 days. So overfeeding should not be the problem. As for water quality, well, my choc gouramis and cherry shrimps are doing fine in the tank, so should not be that either. That leaves behind bacteria as the cause...however, i am curious as too why is it that the neons are affected everytime and not the other fishes in the tank?????

----------


## vinz

Well, I only got anodectal info for you... i.e. not scientifically substantiated. Paraphrasing what I'm told: "Neon tetras are supposedly more susceptible to this. Usually, if you starve them a day or two, they'll recover. Seems also they are more likely to get this if fed with flakes." People think that it's indigestion and "gas".  :Razz: 

You decide how much of that you want to believe.

My own experience wise, the starving worked, and though I don't change the food, they don't always get it. I also noticed only certain of my neon tetras get it, not all. I had about 50 then.

----------


## loneranger

Mostly bladder problem, difficult to cure

----------


## genes

The starving method mentioned by vinz worked great! Thanks Vinz!

----------


## loneranger

Oic, nvr noe starving method, now learn a new method to cure fishes

----------

